# FIFA 15 (X360): Can't defeat CPU on World Class?



## Akshay Dwivedi

I tried using Arsenal and Borussia Dortmund against Tottenham Hotspurs but I just can't defeat them. Every match, Adebayor scores a header. They said they made it difficult to score from headers and all but I think it's still easy for the CPU to score from them.

It was a breeze on Professional difficulty but the gap between Professional and World Class is way too much. I thought I was facing this problem because I hadn't patched the game. So I patched the game and played an Arsenal vs Spurs match and cruised to a 2-1 win. I thought the patch had fixed everything. Then I tried playing Dortmund vs Spurs about 6-7 times and couldn't even win one match. Tried tweaking the formation and squad but to no avail. Then tried Arsenal vs Spurs again for 3-4 times and couldn't win a single one.

On Fifa 14 I could get decent wins on World Class using Dortmund (not Arsenal) against teams like Chelsea, City and Munich and here I am struggling against Spurs on Fifa 15. I prefer playing games as vanilla as possible so I'd prefer not to modify sliders.


----------



## greenbrucelee

so whats your point or question?

if you can't beat the cpu then practice more. I have always hated fifa to me its got crapper and crapper as the years go buy. The best one was the one with Paul Scholes on the cover, think it was fifa 99.

ISS and pro evo were more realistic they just didn't have the real names.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi

Just verifying if the game is actually too tough on world class difficulty or if it's just me. The demo was misguiding to say the least.


----------



## greenbrucelee

haven't played the new fifa yet but demos for sports games are always different to the real version. I have never played a sports game demo that wasn't hard they have always been easy.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi

I guess I'll wait for PES 15 to come out.


----------



## greenbrucelee

thing is PES has become more like fifa over the last few years. The best PES game was PES 4


----------



## jimmyavr

World class is not designed to be a breeze, its designed to be more challenging for veteran fifa gamers, practice makes perfect!


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi

> World class is not designed to be a breeze, its designed to be more challenging for veteran fifa gamers, practice makes perfect!


Yes, I understand and I wouldn't have brought this topic up if I was new to world class difficulty. I was able to play quite well on FIFA 14 with World Class difficulty. Not being able to defeat Spurs with Dortmund is a new low for me and I'm surprised.


----------



## jimmyavr

Well spurs do have bentaleb....probably the greatest player on fifa ever! lol

To be honest ive personally found no difference between the 2 fifas, but each ot thier own


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi

Perhaps you could suggest a better formation I could use with Arsenal and Dortmund?


----------



## jimmyavr

Formations are dependant on the oppositions formation, and even if there was the "ULTIMATE" formation, it would still come down to human input and error. In other words keep practicing, teams like arsenal/dortmund are effective playing tiki taka, short passes, high tempo, perhaps 4-3-3 with the full backs having freedom on the widths


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi

It's still a problem for me. Whenever I lead, Spurs either score immediately (even if there's a 2 or 3 goal deficit) and in the 90th minute as well. Also, when I'm trying to hit them on the counter, their players who are tracking back seem to get the ball off me. It's as if the game difficulty changes to Legendary mode once I take the lead or equalize. I'm on the verge of breaking my controller lol. Guess I'll stick to The Witcher 2 until PES comes out.

I think I'll record and upload a video of one of my matches onto Youtube. I'll let you know once I've done so so that you can provide further guidance


----------



## cgc018

You might want to look at youtube or something to see if you can look up strategies on how to beat teams on World Class difficulty.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi

I did look at some Youtube tutorials - those by Patrick, to be specific. But they don't really address world class difficulty. And in those videos it actually looks like they're playing on semi-pro or lower lol


----------



## blesslot

Oh the horrors of EA sports' FIFA titles post Fifa 11. I wish you luck in your endeavour to defeat super Spurs in that difficulty. I been playing Fifa since Fifa06 one of the best releases by EA sports but my last best releases have been only two; 08 and 11 then after that it has been bull dung from then on out. All the reviews I have read from reputable game journalists (online) have been blue lies...the kind of lies like Santa Claus...yes that kind. Fifa14 has been the 'informed' worst game purchase I ever made in my life...although I have played it and won all major tournaments vs CPU (I play only World class and Legendary difficulties) and human. That game has a lot of QA errors...a lot...it should have never been released (In my golden opinion). I know more than anything that the releases presiding 14 would be based on it and would also be even more so horrible. I have not played 15 yet and I am not keen to. However I may attempt to play it to answer your question and will reply accordingly. As for PES, it is in a league of its own. PES is no longer a game but a lifestyle...a football simulation. In order to engage in it and be worthy, you will need to take the tutorials and leave no training undone unlike FIFA. The winning points for the latter was the ability to just pick it up and have a go at it and dominate especially when you are playing against human players something which has been eroded since fifa11...where the visual pleasure has been insisted to eclipse everything else and in 14, it had been taken to the extreme where the game might as well buy and play itself. In 15, I am doubtful that has changed or waned. Whoever is charge of the FIFA game design these days has been been given a mission to raise gamers' stress level and thereby increase the sale of controllers, keyboards and flat screens since these items are the ones that lose their lives when you get angry as Adebayor scores with a header time after time to make you lose again for the umpteenth time. Badly made and executed games have a lot of excuses to fall on these days such as realism (momentum, emotions, first touch error, tactical defending, fatigue...etc)...it is just too bad. The fact that FIFA has real team and league licenses should not impress brilliance that is simply not there. Practice all you want or just put in an older better and best title (08 or 11) and watch as you beat Spurs to a pulp.


----------



## ikkomustaine

Why don't you play online?


----------



## Babbzzz

I'll check it out. Didn't play it in World Class. Will post back.


----------

